# Grangefield School, Pudsey - October 2010



## KooK. (Oct 15, 2010)

A second visit for me, this time with nij.

History from Wikipedia:

Pudsey Grangefield School was built in 1911 with construction starting in mid-1909. For around 60 Years it was called Pudsey Grammar School, since then it has been Pudsey Grangefield School. It was later given the status of a specialist college of Maths and Computing.

It served around 1185 pupils from the surrounding area along with two other Pudsey schools, Crawshaw and Preisthorpe. The school also runs the Pudsey Consortium sixth form with these two schools.

The school had its own TV program, "Friday World", broadcast every Friday breaktime at 10:40 am. It has been shown every Friday since 1987. The school also had its own radio station, which began in 1986 as "Radio Grangefield". Since 1997 it has broadcast for a few weeks each year on FM under a Restricted Service Licence, issued by Ofcom, originally under the name "Pudsey Grangefield FM", later abbreviated to PGFM.

The school's life-long logo is the official coat of arms of Pudsey, bearing the slogan "Be Just and Fear Not". The logo can be seen built into the front of the original Grammar School Building as well as on the school uniform. As of 2010, on the recommendation of Headteacher Ken Cornforth, the school logo is to be replaced with a new one bearing the motto: "Pudsey Grangefield school; we never close."

On 1 September 2008 the headteacher was given the keys to the new building and the teachers were allowed to prepare for the new school year, beginning on 3 September. The original, Grade II Listed Grammar School building at the front of the old site will be sold off as flats, with the rest of the old site being demolished in order to allow construction of a vast open recreational area for the new building.


























































The new school










Thanks for looking


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Grangefield School - Pudsey - Oct 2010*

Visited with Kook.




I was told that this place is fully locked down, but you have to have a gamble dont you :jester and for once my gamble paid off.

I wont go into the history of this place as it has been covered so many times.

So, on with the pics







































​
The standard 'chair' shot :jester




Musical area














Computer room and lib



















Toilets









School work?!?!?








And the final word is -


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good pics mate. You get the other pics of the fluro paintng? lol


----------



## RichardB (Oct 17, 2010)

It's one thread per visit here so I've merged the two threads.


----------



## ChrisR (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice report! I like how, despite some areas being trashed completely, there are loads of books and musical instruments in great condition. A nice contrast!


----------



## KooK. (Oct 17, 2010)

You mean these:

*nij*





*Me being smacked by a giant fluro hand.*




*
Dancing in the Bradford T&C.*








​


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 17, 2010)

aye there the ones mate


----------

